# Whiskey label introduction



## whiskeyminis (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, 
 I would like to know when was the first label put on a whiskey bottle?
 Where there before the labels only embossed bottles?

 Bas


----------



## glass man (Feb 26, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM WHISKEYMINIS,I WOULD SAY YES TO THE QUESTION OF EMBOSSED BOTTLES BEFORE LABELED ONES,BUT SOMEBODY THAT KNOWS MUCH MORE WILL HOPEFULLY TELL YOU ALOT MORE!!!! JAMIE


----------



## whiskeyminis (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.

 I already saw that ex. Old Quaker was also embossed and had an label.
http://www.whiskeyminiatures.nl/WEBSITE/rye0143.htm
 But i want to collect as original as possible, so if it was sold unlabeled it is ok. But if it was originaly sold with a label which is no longer there than i rather let it be for what it is.

 Therefor my question if there is a rule in this. i do not want to bother you, every single time i see a mini bottle on ebay , with a question if it was originally with or without a label.
 Like this one http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350169566115&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:NL:1123


----------



## casperwhiskey (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 1820's Ricketts patent with a partial label with a sailing ship that is original to the bottle. I love to get  embossed whiskies with full labels,neck labels and embossed leaded cork seal.
 Damn I LOVE WHISKEY


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been lucky enough to aquire quite a few with the original labels intact, however, be aware of the practice of sticking old labels on old bottles, what some might call "new old stock" or NOS.  There are plenty of these labels around also.  I have nothing against the old labels, and nothing against the old bottles, but, when folks marry up the two, well...
 I love my labeled whiskies, but this does burn me a bit.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Feb 28, 2009)

If the label is period and the embossed bottle match it doesn't bother me much but a seller fabricating a label and trying to discolor or artificially aging the label that pisses me off.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn I Love Whiskey


----------



## whiskeyminis (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice collection , i see some shotglassess too.
 I just started collecting them also.

 I read somewhere that there are also fakes outthere. And that they are using the old moulds for fabrication.
 For example fakes of the EG Booze bottles. I likes those mini-bottles they brought out. 
 How can i separate the good from the bad (the original from the fakes).


----------



## capsoda (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, that is an excellent collection of labeled whiskeys.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have had and sold many western labeled whiskey bottles. I still have many labeled Hotaling bottles and flasks, some with full contents.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 26, 2009)

My only labeled whiskey .I believe it a Dr. label over the original .early teens 20s 
        bill


----------



## whiskeyminis (Mar 26, 2009)

What a name for a whiskey [][].
 Nice bottle though.
 Hope to find something like that once. I'm dependant for what people offer on ebay. I can't find that kind of treasures on our local flea-markets.


----------

